# Help on IVF abroad



## kellymiller (May 5, 2010)

Hi

I am very new to this website and wondered if anybody had advice on fertility aboard or if anybody had any recommendations of any good clinics.  My husband and I have been trying to concieve for nearly 3 years, we have all the revelant tests for the NHS and apart from my husband apart from having a low sperm count and we have been told there is still no reason why we cannot fall pregnant.  We have been told as I am 36 that I am to old to receive funding on the NHS so the next step is go down the IVF route so I have been looking at prices in the UK but its so expensive so hence me looking to going aboard.  I would appreciate any opions or help anybody can give me.

Thanks

Kelly


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

Sorry to hear you can't get funding on NHS locally  There are many women on FF who go abroad for treatment due to cost differences between UK & other countries. If you have a look on the international boards you'll begin to get a feel of what options there are available and the costs etc.. Take your pick from anywhere in Europe, USA, Caribbean, South Africa!! I know FF members who've been to most clinics 

The boards can be accessed via this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0

There are a number of posts on this main board asking the same as yourself, so have a browse through these to see what others have posted about their experiences.

All the best for your journey    
Maz x


----------

